# Good News- Field is Wide Open



## Russ (Sep 9, 2016)

So I had a nice conversation with a publisher friend  the other day and one of the areas she publishers in is fantasy.

In the past she has been an acquiring editor and developmental editor for many top fantasy and other genre writers.

The bottom line is that right now she fields that in traditional publishing the field is wide open for all types of fantasy (and SF) at the moment.  She said that if fantasy publishers are seeking a very wide variety of materials and that now was a pretty good time for people who are writing non-traditional fantasy to get a good look from an acquiring editor.

Just thought I would pass along this good news.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 9, 2016)

It is good news. Now if only I would write faster!


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 9, 2016)

skip.knox said:


> It is good news. Now if only I would write faster!



I know right!  Get those words moving!


----------



## Steven McKinnon (Oct 17, 2016)

Encouraging stuff -- hope it lasts, as my current work in progress is taking its sweet time!


----------



## Ronald T. (Jan 18, 2017)

Great news -- right up my avenue of interest.  Thanks, Russ.


----------



## neodoering (Jan 23, 2017)

*Wonder What She Means by Non-Traditional*

I write fantasy novels about people no one wants to hear from:  the mentally ill, people of color, American Indians.  I think of these stories as "non-traditional."  So far I have gotten ignored, sending these to traditional agents and publishers.  They do not seem willing to try new things.  Strictly inside the lines.  

It's depressing enough that I am thinking of giving up writing fantasy novels and trying some poetry.  Fantasy poetry, but poetry nonetheless.  Never heard of anything like that getting published, either


----------



## Russ (Jan 24, 2017)

neodoering said:


> I write fantasy novels about people no one wants to hear from:  the mentally ill, people of color, American Indians.  I think of these stories as "non-traditional."  So far I have gotten ignored, sending these to traditional agents and publishers.  They do not seem willing to try new things.  Strictly inside the lines.
> 
> It's depressing enough that I am thinking of giving up writing fantasy novels and trying some poetry.  Fantasy poetry, but poetry nonetheless.  Never heard of anything like that getting published, either



There are some significant numbers of people writing non-traditional spec pic getting published these days with agents and publishers of various sizes.  I have not read your work, but you may wish to consider the possibility that the problem does not lie with the current market.


----------



## skip.knox (Jan 24, 2017)

To extend from what Russ said, *most* people get ignored, regardless of genre or sub-genre. Thousands submit for every one that actually sees print. I would not conclude that it is a prejudice against the category. Publishers eagerly grab onto anything they think is well written and will sell.


----------

